# NIRD, Nr Reading, Berkshire, May 2013



## PCWOX (May 5, 2013)

History of the National Institute for Research in Dairying
The need for farm land at agricultural research institutes is sometimes questioned. At the N.I.R.D. (National Institute for Research in Dairying) it would have been possible to carry out research on the physiology of lactation and ruminant nutrition with small numbers of cows and relatively little land, but for a substantial programme of applied research on milk production technology, large numbers of cattle at the calf, rearing and lactation stages are essential.
The move from Reading to Shinfield in 1920 provided the Institute with Church Farm. This comprised 332 acres and some traditional buildings which, with some inexpensive additions, allowed the development of a Shorthorn herd of up to 60 cows. The need for expansion of the farming activities became evident during the 1930's.
In 1945 land was relatively inexpensive and was coming on the market locally.
The first purchase was Arborfield Hall Farm in 1947 (299 acres) and although this subsequently became the home of the Bernard Weitz Centre with a new herd of 400 lactating cows. The site eventually closed in mid 1980s, and the grounds were maintained initially, which stopped by about the early 1990s.
As the history of this site is quite big, here is a link to the source of the article below.
Arborfield Local History Society - Properties NIRD
Quite a big site this, pretty trashed, but still interesting mooch on a sunny day 



















Pens for the cattle












let me out!!


















Control room of sorts..


















One building left with roof intact - some type of office block I think - I did get in here, but nothing worth showing unfortunately












Old entrance



Milking bucket


----------

